# What Is The Quietest Enneagram Type?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Whilst it can be argued that a person's level of quietness is not a factor of the enneagram, I believe that enneagram is about what each person is motivated by and I think this can speak levels in terms of whether one prioritizes communication. 

Supposedly, the most introverted enneagrams are: 

not too sure about 1s
2s a big no-no 
3w2s- no
3w4- yes, but their success orient allows them to not feel pressured by communication
4w3 not really
4w5 yep
5s of course
6w5s-yes
6w7s- no
7s no
8w7 no
8w9s not sure
9s are a mid

so nailing it down, the most introverted:

4w5
5w4
5w6
6w5
9w1


the most common denominator being 5? Five therefore being the most introverted? Which is funny because I feel like 6w5s are more introverted. Because 5s prioritize learning and knowledge I would think they would have more to say and with sixes orient towards security I would think that they would think the world a less nice place.

No offense meant to sixes. 

What do you guys think? Whats your experiences so far with observing quietness and enneagram?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

It really depends on the person. 4s, 5s, and 9s are typically the most introverted, but really any type could be quiet or talkative, depending. I know 8s who are pretty quiet and 4s and 9s who are very talkative.


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

As you can see above, most introverted types are in type 5(like me). INTPs, ISTPs, INTJs, and ISTJs seem to be among some of the quietest MBTI types. The second and third most quiet enneagram type would probably be 4 then 9.

Type 5s like to stay isolated and away from the big group. They seem to avoid every single conversation possible(like me).

Type 4s are personal and self-conscious. Like the 5s, they prefer to hide things and keep them as a secret. Their paranoid personality could be what's holding them back from socializing.

Type 9s don't like to be involved in conversations. They tend to stay quiet to keep conflicts at bay. Though they are a bit lower than the first two since they do try and stop arguments verbally.


----------



## SnowShrew (Feb 17, 2017)

I think the instinctual variants could easily influence this. For instance, 5 enneagram SO types could easily be regarded as talkative, since they socialize by joining academic groups within the realm of their intellectual interests to talk about things they are interested in. However, 5 sps would require a whole lot more alone time. Overall, it is 5 enneagrams that hoard their time, space, and energy more than other types, and because of this they tend to spend less time with other people. But the so instinct would change this a whole lot.

That being said, I think a distinction needs to be made here between 'quiet' and 'introverted'. The two terms seem to be equated over here when, in fact, they are very different things. Being more introverted doesn't mean being more quiet; it simply means you require more alone time. So, even if 5's are regarded as the most 'introverted', this does not mean they are the most 'quiet'. It could very well be the case that some other enneagram types could be quieter(for instance the 4w5 enneagram) even if they are not more introverted. And, of course, that is without taking the instincts into consideration.


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

SnowShrew said:


> I think the instinctual variants could easily influence this. For instance, 5 enneagram SO types could easily be regarded as talkative, since they socialize by joining academic groups within the realm of their intellectual interests to talk about things they are interested in. However, 5 sps would require a whole lot more alone time. Overall, it is 5 enneagrams that hoard their time, space, and energy more than other types, and because of this they tend to spend less time with other people. But the so instinct would change this a whole lot.
> 
> That being said, I think a distinction needs to be made here between 'quiet' and 'introverted'. The two terms seem to be equated over here when, in fact, they are very different things. Being more introverted doesn't mean being more quiet; it simply means you require more alone time. So, even if 5's are regarded as the most 'introverted', this does not mean they are the most 'quiet'. It could very well be the case that some other enneagram types could be quieter(for instance the 4w5 enneagram) even if they are not more introverted. And, of course, that is without taking the instincts into consideration.


Are you replying to my post? (I think so because it seems to have the most relation)

I think it really depends on one's definition of "quiet". I agree that introversion doesn't share as many similarities with "quietness" compared to other factors such as the Socionic types. Extroverted people are regarded as more "proactive" than introverted people when it comes to conversations. However, this does not mean that introverts do not talk at all. With a definition of "quiet", the quietest enneagram type would probably be the type with the most vocally handicapped people according to statistics. Though my definition of the "quiet" in my last post would probably be based on the social instincts of people. 

Enough being off-topic, I think that the enneagram types can't fully represent how talkative/quiet a person is. Not even wings or tri-types can be represented in this way. Though it can still give us a hint on how socially active one is.


----------



## Nile (Jan 9, 2017)

Theoretically, I can see the most quiet person would be the withdrawn types (4,5 and 9) , especially with dominant sp (self-preservation) instinct. Instinct also plays an important role in one's personality. I have a 4w5 so/sx (451) friend who is quite talkative comparing to another friend of mine who is 5w4 sp/sx (probably 549) , both of them are introvert. The 4w5 one is generally quiet but once you get to know them better they are quite expressive among their friends, while the 5w4 one is way more calm and reserved.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Are we using "quiet" to mean "voice generally at low volume" or "doesn't talk all that much"?

Because my answers will be very different, depending.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

**Generally** speaking, from quietest to least quiet

5w4>4w5>5w6>6w5>1w9>9w1>9w8>4w3>3w4>8w9>1w2>2w1>6w7>8w7>7w8>3w2>7w6>2w3


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say the Self Pres instinct significantly tampers down one's energy level. There isn't an SP type I can think of that is thought to be more extroverted than the other two subtypes of a given core. SP 9_ might _be an exception to that compared with SX, not sure. 

The logic gets kind of wacky with this thread's question. There are Self Preservation Extraverts who do in fact spend a very large amount of their time around other people, but are pretty quiet when you're around them. There are SP-last Introverts (such as myself) who spend much of their time alone, but when they _are_ around others, tend to be extremely chatty and talkative. My hypothesis would be that the "quietness" comes mostly from the instinct, and social togetherness keys back to MBTI. 

Personally, type 1 seems to very quite a bit. All 1's have the self-superego split, so there's an aspect of privateness in most 1's where not all of their true opinions and desires are outed. SP 3's are usually very private and quiet (albeit still showoffs). 4's so called "quietness" is a farce - they are often not quiet at all, melodramatic if anything. 5's tend to be pretty quiet - but not the SO subtype, which is weirdly social and driven to make connections with particular people for particular categories. There are some 6's who have this frigid, compliance-obsessed approach to life and seem quiet, especially when they have a 5 wing and are secretive in addition to the rue obsessiveness. 7's, 8's, and 9's vary, but I wouldn't call most of them "quiet" in particular.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

4w5's are the most introverted. They're probably not the easiest to approach, but once you get to know them, they're definitely not the quiest, but they will shine and change into a talkative person. That's how I see it. The same also does apply for 4w3 but even more extraverted, and probably much easier to approach.

I've typed 5w6 as most quiet type (but 5w4 is also quiet), maybe followed by 9w1 or 4w5. I'm definitely harder to approach than any 9, but i have a more talkative potential than i guess the nines. However in a very fast-paced society, there are few people who will ever learn to know that side. I won't do small talk often, but you will have a lot of interesting conversations with me (and sometimes fun too).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow. Imagine that. Me, an introvert? :tongue:

I've been called a lot of things, but "quiet" is probably not one of them. 

I don't think you can automatically paint enneagram types this way.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

WintersFlame said:


> Whilst it can be argued that a person's level of quietness is not a factor of the enneagram, I believe that enneagram is about what each person is motivated by and I think this can speak levels in terms of whether one prioritizes communication.
> 
> Supposedly, the most introverted enneagrams are:
> 
> ...


I'm extremely quiet 9w1.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

5w4, especially sp-first, would be my guess, but this is dependent on a whole host of variables. I’m a very quiet 4w5, but with a loud voice. As in, I do not like speaking up, but when I do, my voice naturally has a lot of volume. I’m good at being welcoming towards others, but if they don’t start talking to me first, I may not open up. 

And when I’m around people I’m comfortable with, it’s like the lid has been taken off a pot I didn’t even know was there, and I can’t stop talking. In high school I would go months hardly saying a word, but then I’d talk everyone’s ears off at home.


----------



## Zelus (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm a 5w4 and more talkative than some extroverts. Granted this might be my lack of the SP instinct, or maybe due to being INTP in Keirseyan terms. 
Most 9s I know are far more quieter, even when with friends, especially Fi-doms.
IMO in terms of being quiet, SP/SX > SP/SO = SX/SP > SX/SO = SO/SP > SO/SX
Also I'd expect people with Sx will swing a lot more in terms of how much energy they have in a conversation.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

I ag


Zelus said:


> I'm a 5w4 and more talkative than some extroverts. Granted this might be my lack of the SP instinct, or maybe due to being INTP in Keirseyan terms.
> Most 9s I know are far more quieter, even when with friends, especially Fi-doms.
> IMO in terms of being quiet, SP/SX > SP/SO = SX/SP > SX/SO = SO/SP > SO/SX
> Also I'd expect people with Sx will swing a lot more in terms of how much energy they have in a conversation.


I'm the most quiet person in the room as Fi dom 9.


----------



## skyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

9w1 and 1w9 are usually quiet, polite, respectful and 9w1s even tend to be invisible, but over-apologetic for example is a better word than quiet... Quieteness goes along with the withdrawn types (4,5,9) but withdrawn types have a sort of hidden explosivenss. You may have heard of a 9w1 destroying a room in a moment of anger as a resut of years of unexpressed conflict.

But there is something you could call "temperament" that is indepedant of type, health, and is more connected to the pace of the body, of the ego, reactivity, how loud and fast the ego speaks... There is no real theory to know about it, but this notion is helpful to face questions such as: "how can this person be so talkative, reactive....and still be a 9". Or "7s are meant to be cheerful, loud and talkative, but this person seems to be a 7 and he barely speaks, he seems to be very shy". The stackings/subtypes also play some role as somebody already mentioned.

Very high temperament 9s include Bod Dylan, Kurt Cobain, Robert De Niro, Bjork, Bill Clinton... High temperament 9s include Tom Hanks. Low temperament 7s include Bill Gates, Stephen King, Nietzsche... Very low temperament 7s exist, but are less likely to become famous and hard to find in celebrities.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I would suspect 5w4 is the quietest within the head types, 9w1 for gut types, and 4w5 for heart types.
Pretty safe bet that SP/SX would generally be the most quiet instinctual variant.
....I feel bad for anyone who's even quieter than me.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

skyboy said:


> 9w1 and 1w9 are usually quiet, polite, respectful and 9w1s even tend to be invisible, but over-apologetic for example is a better word than quiet... Quieteness goes along with the withdrawn types (4,5,9) but withdrawn types have a sort of hidden explosivenss. You may have heard of a 9w1 destroying a room in a moment of anger as a resut of years of unexpressed conflict.
> 
> But there is something you could call "temperament" that is indepedant of type, health, and is more connected to the pace of the body, of the ego, reactivity, how loud and fast the ego speaks... There is no real theory to know about it, but this notion is helpful to face questions such as: "how can this person be so talkative, reactive....and still be a 9". Or "7s are meant to be cheerful, loud and talkative, but this person seems to be a 7 and he barely speaks, he seems to be very shy". The stackings/subtypes also play some role as somebody already mentioned.
> 
> Very high temperament 9s include Bod Dylan, Kurt Cobain, Robert De Niro, Bjork, Bill Clinton... High temperament 9s include Tom Hanks. Low temperament 7s include Bill Gates, Stephen King, Nietzsche... Very low temperament 7s exist, but are less likely to become famous and hard to find in celebrities.


I'm low temperament.


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

a specific brand of 5w6 is the most withdrawn, inward-turning, and silent type on the E.


----------

